# Huge Problem I NEED HELP



## chickenrunnin (Aug 15, 2010)

My flemish giant was suppose to give birth on Wednesday and she did early this morning. Its been so hot lately the flys are horrible. All of her babies were half developed and one was full of maggots. I heard that happens quite quickly in dead babies. However, I gave stuck her in the tub to clean off the gunk and so she would stop attracking flies, and noticed she has maggots on her girl parts. She does not smell, she is normal colored, how do i get rid of them??? I am scared to death over this. Please help. I am a responsible pet owner, its Sunday and I cannot afford to pay an emergency vet fee right now.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 15, 2010)

I only have a few months experience with rabbits, but I would cage her inside until she heals up.  Clean the maggots off her very well, and spray her with an antiseptic or put something that is safe for that area on her and keep her away from the heat/elements.

Good luck and I'm sorry you lost the kits!


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, I cleaned her up in the bathtub with cool water and the sprayed the area with peroxide and cleaned up with a qtip. She knew I was trying to help. So after much observation and thinking about the situation, she was laying on the babies that was half developed and dead that was not seen right away and maggots were on it. With her laying on it they just transfered to her. I was ill when I saw that. It is really hot here in Washington and the flies are horrible. She is better now though. Thank you for your response.
Kelly


----------



## dbunni (Aug 15, 2010)

Word of advice from an experienced rabbit person ... watch her carefully ... especially in the affected area.  The maggots can/could get inside by crawling through her "feminine parts".  Been there ... done that (unfortunately).  Once this happens the bunny cannot be saved.  While the infestation may have come from her protecting the young, it could have also come from the excess moisture of the birthing process.  If she did not clean herself up quickly enough.  Check her daily for any unusual signs (movement under the skin, drainage, etc.) and treat the area with anitibiotics/ointment twice daily.

Good luck ...


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of research and have found that they are pin worms. How in the world do I get rid of this. She just had another dead baby full of worms. Will contact vet in the morning.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 16, 2010)

IN regards to the fly problem.....  I have a 12' one sided rabbit shed with 4 hanging cages.  In the middle of the cage at the top and on both sided I have hung the car fresheners in Vanilla.  It has done wonders.........  I heard about this on BYC's.
I also, had a female who had some issues on her back end and the flies were bothering her.......  I hung one on the front of her cage and would spray watered down vanilla extract around her cage and under it.  You do not want to use extract with any kind of sweetner in it.  I am more then impressed with the decrease in flies.  
Good luck to you

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 16, 2010)

FYI, I think I forgot to mention that these girls are flemish giants.


----------

